# Sugar gum tree toxic? Dangerous?



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I am trying to decide where to put my buck pen/pasture in spring.The location on my property that would be best has a HUGE sugar gum tree. You know, the kind with the spikey balls. Does anyone have experience with these trees on their property? The spikey balls seem like they would be dangerous to the goats....??


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

GoatHiker might know.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

NoahEm said:


> I am trying to decide where to put my buck pen/pasture in spring.The location on my property that would be best has a HUGE sugar gum tree. You know, the kind with the spikey balls. Does anyone have experience with these trees on their property? The spikey balls seem like they would be dangerous to the goats....??


My NDs LOVE sweet gum branches. I don't know about the spikey balls though. I do have a tree near their pen & the balls do fall into the pen. They don't ever try to eat them & I usually pick them up & throw them out of the pen.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

My pygmy's have eaten the leaves from sweet gums since I got them with no problems. It's one of the first things they go look for when I first let them out of the stalls. I've never had any issues with them that I'm aware of.


----------

